# Xp3 & Penguin 350 Noise Level



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

if anyone happens to have this setup, how loud is it? i remember the xp3 being pretty quiet. trying to figure out where to set up the tank and the only spot i like is next to my bed cause of how the room is setup. wondering if it'll be too loud to sleep through.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've personally slept in a room with my XP3 and it was no big deal, very very quiet. However I've never found a HOB to be quiet at all and I do mean motor noise and not just the water hitting the surface.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I could barely hear my XP3 motor humming when I was standing right next to it, so I would guess it wouldn't be an issue at all, especially if it's in a closed stand. I did have a tank with 2 Penguin 350s right next to my bed, the only sound I could hear was the water running back into the tank, it wasn't very loud, I thought it was kinda relaxing actually.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I always think that they're going to be relaxing as well until I lay down and they start driving me crazy, LOL. I couldn't even go to sleep at night if my water level was too low and I could hear my HOB splashing a little. I remember several night getting up at midnight just to fill my tank because it was driving me crazy. I'm so glad that now I have an entire basement to put these tanks in so I don't have to worry about the noise at all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's definitely not relaxing when the water level gets low and it's making the splashing sound, but when the tank is topped off it makes a really quiet trickling sound and that doesn't bother me at all -- I do need some type of noise to go to sleep tho, whether it's the TV, music, whatever... so it might bother some people.


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

My Rena Xp3 is pretty quiet. Its in my room and i sleep just fine...There is a slight hum from the motor but nothing crazy.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i really stay on top of the level so that should be no issue. i've never had an issue with my 30g and the xp3 years ago but that was about 15 feet away from where i want to put the 55g now. i hope i dont regret it lol its the only spot i really want it at.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

The only thing which may get annoying is the bio-wheel. Other then that assuming you keep the tank filled i cant forsee it making too much noise.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

my brother keeps telling me the sound of the water will annoy me while sleeping but thats cause it bothered him with his past set ups. never really had an issue myself but never had a 55g this close to bed, i'm gonna go for it. really just dont like the other location.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i have a penguin 350, emp 400, and ehiem 2224 on my 110g about 3' from my bed and its not bad. although i am replacing the emp with a 2217 in the next few days.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

true, yea i figured it wasnt an issue soundwise


----------

